# Weird Pregnant bunny behavior ? help ?



## t00l (May 21, 2009)

My bunny built her nest 3 day's ago and ripped her fur out. She made a really good nest. Today she decided to destroy it. It was in a tin nesting box, she made it with hay and fur... Today she just destroyed it and i have no clue why. I transfered her to a different cage and i built it back for her.. thinking maybe it would not happen again. But it did... Any idea or reason why ? And there is no buck's around her... they are in a different side of the house.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 21, 2009)

Is your rabbit currently pregnant?

If she isn't, she may be going through a false pregnancy... maybe she's wondering why the heck she built that thing ?


----------



## t00l (May 21, 2009)

No, She's Pregnant.. 32 day's at it too. Im hoping she will have them somtime today. Im really excited over it too.. the last female i had just decided to kill all her baby's for 3 straight litter's, So I got rid of her... So this time im hoping everything will go good with this rabbit..But with the whole nesting thing im starting to get worried.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 21, 2009)

Hello!

I'll move this thread to our Rabbitry and Showroom forum so that our breeder members and mods can help you; it'll get noticed by them more easily there


----------



## t00l (May 22, 2009)

Hmm she still has not had her babys yet ? It's been 33 days so far any ideas on how to induce labor ? And yes she is pregnant she has a tummmy on her and i felt the kits in her belly 2 weeks ago. Plus she is very moody and grumpy


----------



## mischiwapos.cyra (May 22, 2009)

I would not worry about it. Sometimes my does will do that too. They'll decide they don't want it packed down or will try to make it warmer (whatever they think about!) and will "fluffen" it up. It'll be fine  Good luck with the litter!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 22, 2009)

I have had some does who build one nest and let it go. But more commonly, they rearrange often until the babies are born...just like some humans go through a "nesting" phase.

Just because you bred her doesn't mean she is pregnant. Did you palpate her?

Letting her out to run around can help induce labor. Also, parsley and lavendar are some natural stimulants. A shot of oxytocin is the best solution, but I think you have to get this from a vet.


----------



## t00l (May 23, 2009)

Yes, she is and yes i have. She is the only doe i ever had that did that with her nest. Haha, I let her out last night and all she did was binky everwhere, But today still no baby's. I tried tums and parsly, any other ideas on how to get her in labor ?


----------



## mischiwapos.cyra (May 25, 2009)

Hey did she end up having any babies yet??


----------

